# Need sound effects- Satanic chants?



## cjbmaaaaaa

We have been trying to find some sound effects/music that sound like Satanic chats or rituals with dark choir music. Or even something that sounds like evil Gregorian chants. Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking of maybe setting up a ritual scene in our grave yard with static props but I just don't have the right audio for it. I have some Nox Arcana but it doesn't quite make it for me. 

Any Ideas


----------



## Dark Lord

Check your Pm's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not evil, but some folks do find the Dies Irae rather haunting when sung as a chant by monks:


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa

RoxyBlue said:


> Not evil, but some folks do find the Dies Irae rather haunting when sung as a chant by monks:
> 
> YouTube - Dies Irae


I have this one. To me it is very peaceful. But this is kinda the idea I am looking for but on a more darker scale.


----------



## Ouijam

*Danzig's Pyre of Souls?*

Danzig's new release 'Deth Red Sabaoth' has a song called "Pyre of Souls: Incanticle" that I'd recommend for chant. Check it out.


----------



## mRvMan

Hi, there. New to the board, and glad I found it!

Anyway, my suggestion for dark chant-like music was the soundtrack from the original "The Omen".

Here is the main theme from the movie:






Another that may be a distant 2nd for atmosphere is the soundtrack from "Constantine":






And my personal favorite:


----------



## daBOOhouse

Search for some samples here:
http://www.freesound.org/index.php


----------



## hvacmac7

*chants*

i downloaded the masked ball from eyes wide shut.i think the artist is jocelyn pook ,backward priests its pretty spooky


----------



## tot13

daBOOhouse said:


> Search for some samples here:
> http://www.freesound.org/index.php


I signed in to post this same thing - love the site.


----------



## meltdown211

OMG...another "CHANT" thread...watch out for Dark lord....right in his "wheel house"


----------



## Dark Lord

meltdown211 said:


> OMG...another "CHANT" thread...watch out for Dark lord....right in his "wheel house"


ARgh Melty,.....already been here !?!


----------



## Fright Yard

*phantasmagoria*

The BEST one I used to use was the theme song from an old computer game called phantasmagoria, if you can't find it I'll see if I can find the name, its awesome like something from the Omen or something.


----------



## Dark Lord

Fright Yard said:


> The BEST one I used to use was the theme song from an old computer game called phantasmagoria, if you can't find it I'll see if I can find the name, its awesome like something from the Omen or something.


Never heard of it, would love to hear that one ! Dig it up & post it for us if ya would please.


----------

